
Why should we use pnpm? - akras14
https://www.kochan.io/nodejs/why-should-we-use-pnpm.html
======
akras14
This is what I thought Yarn would be

~~~
sealord
Exactly. There was so much hype around Yarn when it came out, and it turned
out to be pretty much npm with a couple more bells attached. OTOH, pnpm is
doing it just right.

